
Show HN: Holopod – Block Slack Notifications When You're in the Flow - rookhack
http://holopod.com
======
rookhack
Hey all,

I’ve worked in and managed fully remote teams for 5 years, and while I love
Slack have found it harder (especially as the team grows) to find any time in
a day to do focused work. I could just shut down Slack entirely, but have
found going offline for a day stresses me out and isn’t a great signal to the
team.

THERE’S GOT TO BE A BETTER WAY!

Holopod is a Mac desktop app that automatically updates your Slack status and
turns on Do Not Disturb based on the apps you’re using. For example, when I’m
in Google docs for more than 2 minutes my Slack status will auto-update and my
notifications will be snoozed. My team knows I’m there and working, but I
won’t get any messages until my status changes back.

The app is free and only available on Mac (for now). Linux and Windows folks -
we hear you.

Would love your thoughts!

~~~
minimaxir
> We’re also trying to fund this thing through a “bootcapping” model - putting
> just enough capital in to get it to ramen profitability, which I hope
> warrants the “BC” title.

That's cheating. The (YC) in a typical YC-backed launch is a specific
designation.

~~~
rookhack
Updated. Cheating is a strong word, though.

